# Quiet Callers...



## ToddG (Sep 23, 2016)

I live in a small space and have neighbors, so I can't have frogs that are loud callers. I debated whether to put this in the beginner section, but I really wanted to know beginner to advanced species - what frogs have quiet calls? TIA


----------



## ToddG (Sep 23, 2016)

This is a great time to show off your frogs if you have pictures of the species suggested


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I think a lot of Dendrobates have quiet calls. I know the Azureus are near inaudible. Amazing beginner frog as well. Variabilis calls are pretty quiet. 

Stay away from pumilio and terribilis though... they are loud! Imitators are somewhat loudish, but no way a neighbor would hear it through your walls.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I believe all tincs have very quite, almost inaudible calls.

Auratus are pretty quite too.

Youtube has a lot of frog calling videos. It's usually one of the first things I check when I'm deciding on a frog.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Most fantastica have low calls as well.


----------



## ToddG (Sep 23, 2016)

I should have noted that I currently have two pairs of auratus. This is great info and much appreciated! Youtube! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## ToddG (Sep 23, 2016)

tongo said:


> Most fantastica have low calls as well.


Are your Benedicta's loud? I've eyed them a few times.


----------



## Mobsta303 (Aug 3, 2016)

My orange sirensis are very quiet I heard one of them calling for the first time today I thought I heard something from the tank I put my ear up too it and it still was very faint


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

ToddG said:


> I should have noted that I currently have two pairs of auratus. This is great info and much appreciated! Youtube! Why didn't I think of that?


Yep, just keep in mind they're aren't going to be 100% acoustically accurate but some can be pretty dang close. Even some tinc calling videos can seem a lot louder than they actually are IRL!


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Do not get A. Bassleri, A. Pepperi, or any Epipedobates Sp. !!!


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Benedicta's are quiet.


----------



## parrothed43 (Jun 22, 2016)

R Ventrimaculata are fairly quiet. Audible, but not loud. I have a trio on my desk at work and the males call quite often. None of my colleagues are bothered by it. I believe they are considered to be a good beginner thumbnail frog.


----------



## rmp (Oct 28, 2015)

D. truncatus are the quietest I've seen. Sometimes you can see but not hear them call...


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Just heard my Southern variabilis call for the first time, and it was almost impossible to hear... The only way I knew he was calling for sure was from watching his chin.


----------



## ToddG (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow! This forum rocks! I really appreciate all the answers this gives me a lot to work with, and I thought my choices were going to be very limited. But it doesn't sound like that's the case.


----------



## ToddG (Sep 23, 2016)

I need to start a list of all the Frogs suggested. thank you everyone


----------



## Josh B.A. (Aug 13, 2012)

That reminds me... I wonder how the people upstairs feel about my Isabels incessant calling throughout the day...

I will take this thread into consideration with my next purchase of frogs.


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

Isabel's are kinda loud but I personally like to hear them they kinda give relaxing nature sound


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

I keep my D. Auratus in my bedroom and only rarely hear them, and when I do, it's pretty quiet

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Haha don't get Epipedobates anthonyi then. They are currently my alarm clock in my bedroom. Love the call-though it doesn't sound as good at 5-6am in the morning after a night out on town.


----------



## asoules (May 4, 2015)

D auratus are quiet. i have 2 calling males and compared to my Luecs they are barely audible

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## knutiguti (Apr 2, 2012)

R. vanzolinii are very quiet - like a soft chirp/buzzing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

knutiguti said:


> R. vanzolinii are very quiet - like a soft chirp/buzzing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear my Vanzos from across the house! ( I dont live in a big house though.. )




I would suggest any tinc, or Fantastica if you don't want to hear them call. If you want to hear them without pissing off a neighbor... an imitator would be great. 

Definitely stay away from Leucs and Terribilis!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Vanzolinii aren't terribly loud, but they certainly aren't quiet when compared to other quiet calling frogs.



jknight said:


> I hear my Vanzos from across the house! ( I dont live in a big house though.. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knutiguti (Apr 2, 2012)

It might be the way my tank is constructed - I have a mostly glass front with a small vent at the top which might limit the noise from my vanzos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 31, 2016)

I have two species of Ranitomeya, tincs, and E. Anthonyi. The only time I hear either of the Ranitomeya is if I am next to the viv. The tincs are still too small. The Anthonyi are loud.


----------



## wolfeingtons (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a similar issue being in a town house. Don't want the neighbors to hear some loud calls all day. I have been really wanting some Terribilis but know thats not in the cards right now. All my Dendrobates are super quiet. I don't have any issues with them. Now to get that bigger house!


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm actually looking for the opposite of what you are. What frogs have a loud call?


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Luecs usually have a loud audible call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Keni said:


> I'm actually looking for the opposite of what you are. What frogs have a loud call?


Leucs (like Shaun said), terribilis and anthonyii have the loudest calls at my house.

Mark


----------



## MDfrog (Apr 2, 2012)

terribilis are not only loud but when they start calling it will continue for several minutes at a time.


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I can't wait to get some frogs. Still letting my viv mature for a bit before I get any


----------



## apayne (Apr 13, 2016)

I agree with what has already been stated, I have never heard my tincs or auratus, but Terribilis and Epipedobates are very loud. I love to hear them, though, and I don't have to worry about anyone else being bothered.


----------



## stevel (Oct 17, 2015)

I have yellow terribilis and they do call which can be heard in a couple rooms in the house. I certainly wouldn't refrain from having them for fear of disturbing the neighbors! They make less noise than having the TV on, children playing, dogs barking, traffic, or even a cricket chirping in the house. Really, has anyone out there had a complaint from neighbors that their frogs are too loud?


----------

